# Frank Pepe's Tomato Pies



## pops6927 (Jun 21, 2020)

*Frank Pepe Pizzeria Napoletana*
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frank_Pepe_Pizzeria_Napoletana


Jump to navigationJump to search

Frank Pepe Pizzeria NapoletanaRestaurant information






The Frank Pepe sign on Wooster StreetEstablished1925; 95 years agoFood typeNew Haven-style pizzaDress codeCasualStreet address157 & 163 Wooster StreetCityNew HavenStateConnecticutPostal/ZIP Code06511-5709CountryUnited StatesCoordinates




41°18′10″N 72°55′01″WCoordinates: 
	

		
			
		

		
	





41°18′10″N 72°55′01″WReservationsNot takenWebsitePepesPizzeria.com
*Frank Pepe Pizzeria Napoletana*, commonly known as *Pepe's* /ˈpɛpiz/, is a popular pizza restaurant in the Wooster Square neighborhood of New Haven, Connecticut, at 163 Wooster Street. Opened in 1925, it is one of the oldest and best known pizzerias in the United States.[1][2]
*Contents*

1Frank Pepe
2Restaurant history
3Menu
4Ovens
5Locations
6Competition
7Business
7.1Notable visits

8See also
9References
10External links
*Frank Pepe[edit]*
Pepe's was founded in 1925 by Frank Pepe (April 15, 1893 – September 6, 1969), an Italian immigrant. Pepe was born in Maiori, Italy, and immigrated to New Haven in 1909 when he was a teenager. The quintessential Wooster Square Italian immigrant took a job at a New Haven factory, but wasn't fond of continuing there. During World War I, Pepe went back to Italy to fight for his native country.[3] Upon returning, he soon landed a job working at a bakery on Wooster Street.[4] Pepe began walking through the Wooster Square market and sold his "tomato pies" off of a special headdress.[_clarification needed_] After saving enough money, he was able to buy a wagon from which he sold his pizzas.[5] He was so successful that he was eventually able to take over his employer's business and turn it into the first "Frank Pepe Pizzeria Napoletana" on June 16, 1925. Frank Pepe died on September 6, 1969.
*Restaurant history[edit]*
Pepe's originated the New Haven-style thin-crust apizza[6][7][8] (closely related to Neapolitan-style Italian pizza) which he baked in a coal-fired brick pizza oven. Originally, Frank Pepe only made two varieties of pizza: the "tomato pie" (tomatoes with grated pecorino romano cheese, garlic, oregano, and olive oil) and the other with the addition of anchovy.[9]
The piece of land which Pepe's restaurant sat on was owned by the Boccamiello family. They later made Frank Pepe leave so that they could start their own pizzeria at the establishment, which they renamed *The Spot*. Pepe moved his restaurant to its current location next door to The Spot in 1936. The Pepe family later bought back The Spot from the Boccamiello family in 1981 and it now serves the same menu as the newer restaurant.[3]
In the alleyway between The Spot and Pepe's, Boccamiello's nephew Bear would open clams and sell them on the half shell to passersby.[3] Pepe's restaurant began serving littleneck clams on the half shell at the bar. It was only a matter of time before he decided to put the clams on the pizza. The white clam pie is just crust, olive oil, oregano, grated cheese, chopped garlic, and fresh littleneck clams.[4] The restaurant will serve the pizza with or without mozzarella cheese, but they try to discourage customers from ordering it with mozzarella because they feel that it makes the pizza too heavy and rich. They are also adamant on using freshly shucked clams as opposed to canned clams; if fresh clams are not available then they will not serve the white clam pie. Three men are employed by Pepe's just for shucking the clams on location. Since its invention, the white clam pie has become the signature pizza of pizzerias in New Haven.
In March, 2015 Pepe's released their plans to expand into the Boston market.[10] On December 16, 2015 they opened their Chestnut Hill location.[11]
On April 17, 2017, Frank Pepe Pizzeria Napoletana opened their 9th location in Waterbury, CT.
On June 10, 2019, the newest Pepe's opened at the Burlington Mall in Burlington, MA, in a location that formerly housed a Pizzeria Uno.
*Menu[edit]*





A white clam pie from Pepe's





A red pie with bacon and spinach
All of Pepe's locations feature the same menu.[12] Since 1925, Pepe's has exclusively served Foxon Park bottled sodas from East Haven, Connecticut. The restaurant offers soda, beer, wine, and several varieties of pizzas and toppings.
*Ovens[edit]*
All Pepe's ovens are coal-fired and built in exactly the same manner from brick, based on the original. They measure 14 feet (4.3 m) by 14 feet (4.3 m) and cook pizzas in approximately 8 to 10 minutes.[13] The oven cooks at 650 °F (343 °C).[14]
*Locations[edit]*
Pepe's has expanded outside of New Haven as a small family owned chain. Nine relatives are co-owners of the chain, including grandsons Gary Bimonte and Francis Rosselli. All locations feature the same green and white design of their building and fixtures, serve on the square pizza pans and use the same suppliers for their ingredients.

163 Wooster Street, New Haven, CT- "The Spot" – (1925)
157 Wooster Street, New Haven, CT – (1936)[15]
238 Commerce Drive, Fairfield, CT – (March 2006)[16]
221 Buckland Hills Drive, Manchester, CT – (September 2007)[17]
1 Mohegan Sun Boulevard, Uncasville, CT – Mohegan Sun Resort & Casino (July 1, 2009)[18]
1955 Central Park Avenue, Yonkers, NY – (November 2009)[19]
59 Federal Road, Danbury, CT – (January 2011)[20]
1148 New Britain Avenue, West Hartford, CT – (September 23, 2013)[21]
199 Boylston Street, Chestnut Hill, MA – (December 16, 2015)[22][11]
130 Reidville Drive, Waterbury, CT -- (April 17, 2017)[23]
21 Universal Boulevard, Warwick, Rhode Island – (April 30, 2018)[24][25]
Burlington Mall, Burlington, Massachusetts
*Competition[edit]*
Another Wooster Street pizza restaurant, Sally's Apizza, was founded by Pepe's nephew Sal Consiglio in 1938. Sally's and Pepe's have a long friendly rivalry and pizza fans are divided over which serves the better pizza.[26][27] Frank Sinatra, for example, was a fan of Sally's, while President Ronald Reagan preferred Pepe's.[28]
*Business[edit]*
Pepe's is a busy establishment, and New Havenites will cheerfully wait in line outside the restaurant for hours in all kinds of weather.[27] Having to wait to be seated is almost as much of a New Haven tradition as the pizza itself.[27] Pepe's is also a major tourist attraction in New Haven.[29]

1999: Pepe's was named to the James Beard Foundation's list of "America's Classics".[30]
2006: Pepe's is acknowledged on the History Channel's _American Eats_ show as the originator of New Haven-style pizza in 1925.[31]
2009: Pepe's was named the "Best Pizza on Earth" by _The Guardian_.[32]
2009: Alan Richman, food correspondent for _GQ_ magazine, names the tomato pizza at Pepe's the twelfth best pizza in the country in the May issue.[33]
2009: _Connecticut Magazine_ named Pepe's the best in the state.[34]
2010: Frank Pepe Pizzeria Napoletana was inducted into that Connecticut Hospitality Hall of Fame on December 7, 2010.[35]
2013: Zagat said that the white clam pizza at Pepe's was the best pizza in the state, in an article naming the best pizza in each state.[36]
2013: The website The Daily Meal named the white clam pizza at Pepe's the best pizza in the country.[37]
2014: The Daily Meal named the white clam pizza at Pepe's the best pizza in the country for the second year in a row.[38]
*Notable visits[edit]*
Robert De Niro, Henry Winkler, Kelly Clarkson, Meryl Streep, Bill Murray, Ernest Borgnine, John Turturro, Bill Clinton, Kevin James, Vince Vaughn & Damian Lewis have all visited the New Haven location.[39]
*See also[edit]*






Companies portal
List of Italian restaurants
List of pizza chains of the United States
*References[edit]*

*^* Levine, Ed. (2006-02-16) A Slice of Heaven: American Pizza Timeline | Slice Pizza Blog. Slice.seriouseats.com. Retrieved on 2010-12-13.
*^* Mariani, John (2010-11-24). "America's Great Historic Restaurants". _Forbes_.
^ Jump up to:_*a*_ _*b*_ _*c*_ Ed Levine (2005). _Pizza: A Slice of Heaven_. Universe Publishing, ISBN 0-7893-1205-0
^ Jump up to:_*a*_ _*b*_ Penny Pollack & Jeff Ruby (2005). _Everybody Loves Pizza_. Clerisy Press
*^* Anthony Riccio (2006). _The Italian-American Experience in New Haven_. State University of New York Press
*^* Welcome to The Original Frank Pepe Pizzeria Napoletana – Home. Pepespizzeria.com (1969-09-06). Retrieved on 2010-12-13.
*^* Jane Stern, Michael Stern Roadfood: the coast-to-coast guide to 600 of the best barbecue joints, lobster shacks, ice cream parlors, highway diners, and much, much more, Broadway Books, 2005 ISBN 0-7679-2264-6 p. 19
*^* You say Sally's, I say Pepe'sWooster street legends deliver to die-hard crowds- The New Haven Register – Serving New Haven, Connecticut Archived 2012-08-19 at the Wayback Machine. Nhregister.com (2002-07-21). Retrieved on 2010-12-13.
*^* "The Original Frank Pepe Pizzeria Napoletana History". _www.pepespizzeria.com_. Retrieved 2016-03-15.
*^* Richard. "Pepe's Pizza Prepares to Enter into the Greater Boston Area". _pepespizzeria.com_.
^ Jump up to:_*a*_ _*b*_ "Pepe's Pizza, a New Haven Legend, Arrives in Boston at Last". _Fortune_.
*^* Welcome to The Original Frank Pepe Pizzeria Napoletana – Menus. Pepespizzeria.com. Retrieved on 2010-12-13.
*^* Frank Pepe's pizza comes to Yonkers | Metromix Hudson Valley. Hudsonvalley.metromix.com (2009-11-24). Retrieved on 2010-12-13.
*^* Fox, Author Geoff (21 November 2010). "Pizza With A Side Of Guilt".
*^* ">Frank Pepe's Pizzeria Napoletana of New Haven". Pepespizzeria.com. Retrieved 2017-06-08.
*^* ">Frank Pepe's Pizzeria Napoletana of Fairfield". Pepespizzeria.com. Retrieved 2017-06-08.
*^* ">Frank Pepe's Pizzeria Napoletana of Manchester". Pepespizzeria.com. Retrieved 2017-06-08.
*^* ">Frank Pepe's Pizzeria Napoletana of Mohegan Sun". Pepespizzeria.com. Retrieved 2017-06-08.
*^* "Frank Pepe's Pizza of Yonkers | Voted "Best pizza"". Pepespizzeria.com. Retrieved 2017-06-08.
*^* ">Frank Pepe's Pizzeria Napoletana of Danbury". Pepespizzeria.com. Retrieved 2017-06-08.
*^* ">Frank Pepe's Pizzeria Napoletana of West Hartford". Pepespizzeria.com. Retrieved 2017-06-08.
*^* ">Frank Pepe's Pizzeria Napoletana of Chestnut Hill - Voted "America's Best Pizza"". Pepespizzeria.com. Retrieved 2017-06-08.
*^* Sara. "FRANK PEPE PIZZERIA NAPOLETANA OPEN IN WATERBURY!". _CTBoom_. Connoisseur Media, LLC. Retrieved 3 September 2018.
*^* Ciampa, Gail (30 Jan 2018). "Frank Pepe Pizzeria Napoletana to open in Warwick". _Providence Journal_. GateHouse Media, LLC. Retrieved 12 February 2018.
*^* Coelho, Jamie. "FRANK PEPE'S PIZZA ARRIVES IN WARWICK". _Rhode Island Monthly_. Rhode Island Monthly. Retrieved 3 September 2018.
*^* Reinhart, Peter (2003). _American Pie: My Search for the Perfect Pizza_. ISBN 1-58008-422-2
^ Jump up to:_*a*_ _*b*_ _*c*_ Shelton, Jim. You say Sally's, I say Pepe's Archived 2006-06-22 at the Wayback Machine New Haven Register,2002-07-21
*^* "Hot slice of history to be served up in Fairfield - Food & Beverage > Food Industry from AllBusiness.com".
*^* Frommer's Exploring America by RV, 4th Edition. ISBN 0-470-03885-3
*^* Welcome to the James Beard Foundation Archived June 1, 2008, at the Wayback Machine. Jamesbeard.org (2010-07-04). Retrieved on 2010-12-13.
*^* American Eats: Pizza, The History Channel, 29 June 2006
*^* Fox, Killian (September 13, 2009). "The 50 best things to eat in the world, and where to eat them". _The Guardian_. London. Retrieved May 2, 2010.
*^* American Pie: Alan Richman. GQ (2009-10-13). Retrieved on 2010-12-13.
*^* "Welcome to the City of New Haven Economic Development".
*^* (no headline)- The New Haven Register – Serving New Haven, Connecticut Archived 2012-09-13 at the Wayback Machine
*^* "50 States, 50 Pizzas". Zagat. September 24, 2013. Archived from the original on 23 October 2013. Retrieved 22 October 2013.
*^* Bovino, Arthur. "101 Best Pizzas in America". _The Daily Meal_. Spanfeller Media Group, Inc. Retrieved 23 October 2013.
*^* "101 Best Pizzas in America". _The Daily Meal_. Retrieved 4 September 2014.
*^* "Vince Vaughn, Kevin James Promote 'The Dilemma' At Pepe's In New Haven – Hartford Courant".


----------

